# Anyone have any pics or info on FAS EQ/boosters?



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello, years and years ago I had a FAS EQ/booster in my car, can't recall the model number but think it was about the height of a head unit, I remember it had a "BTL" switch on it???

Looking for pics or info please,

Thanks


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

This one is a non-powered EQ...*FAS PE90*


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

VideeeeYO of above:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Feb 19, 2012)

that is similar to the one I had but mine def had a booster in it. Thanks for posting


----------

